
The Idea of Lisp - tosh
https://dev.to/ericnormand/the-idea-of-lisp
======
zombieprocesses
> Should I blame my Computer Science education for not teaching it to me?

Which computer science curriculum doesn't require a course in theory of
programming languages where functional programming concepts and history ( most
likely lisp or scheme ) are taught? But if you weren't taught that, then yes,
you should blame your CS department.

